# Socket Error #11004



## 101spacemonkey (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm new here, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this thread. So if the Mods feel the need to move it, then please do.

I used to use Vdownloader version 0.77, it had been prompting me to download the new version for a while, so eventually i did. however when i tried to download a video using the programme as i had been doing previously, i wasnt able to and a pop up appeared saying Socket Error #11004

I've uninstalled the programme, and then reinstalled it and had the same problem, i re-downloaded the zip file and unzipeded it installing it over again, only to have the same problem, i assumed it was a bug therefore in the new version, so i unzipped the 0.77 version i have and installed it, however now it also has the pop up message Socket Error #11004 when i try to download videos.

I know of mediaconverter and other web based video downloaders, but Vdownloader was really simple to use and it was easy to convert the file to AVI or whatever i needed rather then downloading FLV etc and having to convert via another programme. I need Vdownloader to work again for me, as I use it to download clips etc that the groups i work with request so as to create video montages. Most of the work is based through community groups and is based on reconcilliation, and my work is now harder as a result of the issues with Vdownloader.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

I have no experience with Vdownloader but #11004 means valid name, no data record of requested type which is usually a DNS problem.

- Make sure the address you are trying to connect to is typed correctly.

- If you are trying to connect with a domain name try with its IP number instead. (ping the domain name from command prompt to get its IP address.)

- Make sure your firewall, anti-virus or any other security program is not blocking the connection or port the program is using.


----------

